# Gold/Ivory mystery snails breeding well



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Seems my mystery snails are happy campers. 3 batches of eggs in less then two weeks. First egg batch I found, I think only minutes after it was laid, as it was still very soft. One baby from that one, I think I may have damaged it when I touched it. Second batch a week later, at least a dozen from that one, and another batch laid yesterday. I will have to start some active birth control soon 

These are all either Ivory or Gold. The Gold spends a lot of time on the back wall and I rarely get a close look at him/her. But the Ivories spend lots of time up front, so I've been able to observe them more closely. They have beautiful orange eyes, with orange spotting on the edges of the foot, as well as here and there on the body. They are really quite attractive creatures, and I get a kick out of watching them come up to breathe with their little snorkels and then let go and sail to the tank bottom again

They all are in a planted tank, and have done zero damage to any of my plants. In fact, they cleaned up some anubias that had tons of algae on it to the point it looks like a show plant now. So long as they are well fed, they don't bother to eat living plants, just the dead leaves and other junk they find. They love algae tabs and sinking crab/lobster bits I feed for the shrimps too. My tank glass is almost too clean on the inside, though that is partly the nerites too. If I set up a brackish tank to try hatching some shrimp, I'll put the nerites in there too and see if their eggs will hatch that way.

Once these babies get some size to them I'll be looking to sell or rehome some, as I will then have far too many for the few tanks I have going. Interestingly, to me anyway, is that the egg masses come off almost completely clean, off the hood plastic they've been laid on. Very little residue, no scraping needed. I remember years ago having a heck of a time getting egg masses off.. maybe the plastic just does not provide as good a grip as glass or metal does.

If anyone has blue or black ones, I'd love to trade !


----------

